# Solved: Locked into 10074



## ThornRage (Mar 12, 2010)

Have been building my own computers since 2004. I used to build a new one every year and give away my replaced one to either my kids or my parents. However in 2010 I built one with top of the line hardware and haven't had to build a new one until this year. The only reason I built a new one was because my son's computer which was 7 years old could not run a certain game.

This time around I went with SSD. When I first started up my new computer, it was turn on in a matter of seconds.

I then upgraded via a download from Microsoft to Windows 10. It was update 10041. The start menu did not work. I chalked it up to a bad version and figured the next one would fix it.

Soon after, when I restarted my computer, it took longer than a few seconds. Sometimes up to 15 or 20 mins. So I downloaded and installed Windows 10 10074.

Again the start menu did not work and I could not upgrade using Windows Update. I could right-click on start and select run and then would type wuapp. It would not come up until a minute later and then close out. It does that still.

Now at times when I click on any program on my task bar, it takes time before it starts. Using the Windows Key+E will take several minutes to work.

Right-clicking on my recycle bin takes 10 minutes or more.

I sometimes pull up the Task Manager to restart explorer because I get tired of waiting. Sometimes Task Manager does not want to open and I eventually have to close it out.

If I want to open explorer, the best way for me to do it is to click on a folder on my desktop.

I decided I wanted to download the 10122 version of windows 10 as an iso and burn the image and make a new install instead of an update. It errors out after the image is burned. The files are on the disc, but when I click on the disc it will not do anything.

I inserted my windows 8 disc I made last year so I could install that and then upgrade through Windows Update and it would go through the whole setup but when it was time to restart, it never restarted. After 30 minutes I had to manually restart and when the computer finally came back on, it said Windows 8 failed to install and my computer was returned to how it was before the setup. 

I have watched 3 movies today as I waited restarts and such.

So I cannot go back to 8 to try to re-install 10 and I cannot upgrade to version 10122.

I have never in my life had problems like this on any of my computers. Have always prided myself on getting things worked out on my own or through research.

This isn't a business computer or one that has highly sensitive stuff on it. All my valuable stuff is always backed up. Because it is mainly a computer for hobby, I am willing to test Windows 10. I always been the first of those I know who try the new operating system. I usually can work around the initial bugs and then let friends know when it is a good time to upgrade. Only 1 operating system was ever removed and never returned to, that was Windows ME.

So I am willing to try whatever I need to get my computer back. I will even try to install my Windows 7 Ultimate but I fear the restarting problem I have will result in nothing.

Here are my specs if it helps:

Windows 10 Pro Insider (10074)

3 - Samsung 850 EVO 1TB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD
ASRock Z97 Extreme6 LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Intel Core i7-4790K Processor 
G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model F3-2400C10D-16GTX
EVGA 04G-P4-3975-KR GeForce GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+ 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0
Creative Sound Blaster Z SBX PCIE Gaming Sound Card System Builder Version SB1502 70SB150200000
LG Internal UH12NS30 BD-ROM Blu-ray Optical Drive
EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 G1 120-G1-1000-VR 1000W ATX12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Power Supply

What else do you need from me?


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Well I can't say anything about 10041 since I never had it, but I had for about 3 weeks 10074, and it worked like a charm for me. In an attempt to help you, I need more info.

What OS was running on your system Before you installed any Window 10 systems ?

You say "the start menu didn't work" - what do you mean ? 1-You click on it and it doesn't do anything, 2-You click on it and it does something, but not going to the real start menu.

When you say "I inserted the window 8 disc that I made last year", How do you create a windows 8 operating system disc ? Is this an OEM version that you bought ? or was it a window 8 recovery disc ?

I know others with more experience than I will chime in but I would also like to see a screen image of the Windows 10 Disk Manager. Attach it in your response.


----------



## ThornRage (Mar 12, 2010)

storage_man said:


> Well I can't say anything about 10041 since I never had it, but I had for about 3 weeks 10074, and it worked like a charm for me. In an attempt to help you, I need more info.
> 
> What OS was running on your system Before you installed any Window 10 systems ?


I was running Windows 8.1



> You say "the start menu didn't work" - what do you mean ? 1-You click on it and it doesn't do anything, 2-You click on it and it does something, but not going to the real start menu.


When I click on the start button, it does nothing. I can right-click it to get that menu but sometimes it takes several minutes, sometimes it is instant. Image 1 is what I get when I right-click



> When you say "I inserted the window 8 disc that I made last year", How do you create a windows 8 operating system disc ? Is this an OEM version that you bought ? or was it a window 8 recovery disc ?


I purchased Windows 8 when it was first offered for a low price of $35 from the Microsoft website. Later I returned to burn a disc with the iso from the Microsoft website. It is all legitimate. The disc I made was from the iso that I burned to disc.



> I know others with more experience than I will chime in but I would also like to see a screen image of the Windows 10 Disk Manager. Attach it in your response.


Image 2 is my disk manager:


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Looking at your attachments, everything looks fine. From you original post, I believe, the Win 10 (10041) update had a problem and its manifested itself. Each of the win 10 updates are just that, they build on the previous version OS even though you down load an ISO. Now your windows 8 disc may also be a upgrade I'm not sure, but if it is, its not going to work either. If you don't have a backup of your original Win 8 environment, your not going to be able to correct the problem. 

Note that Win 10 is still in a test stage. Before installing any new OS, you need to have a backup of system. 

Other than that, I have no other good solution for you.


----------



## ThornRage (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, been working with windows and upgrades since Win 95. All that you told me is common knowledge for folks like you and me.

I think the only solution I have is to boot with my Windows CD and install that way. If I can't install windows then because of the restarting problem, then it isnt a Windows problem, it's a hardware problem.

I believe I can fix all this if I can just get my computer to install a fresh OS so I can work from there. But if it is a hardware problem, then it is a whole new ballgame.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

ThornRage said:


> I then upgraded via a download from Microsoft to Windows 10.


There is no "upgrade" to Windows 10.
You realise Windows 10 is _pre-release_, right?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Installing Windows 8 shouldn't be problem, insert your Windows 8 disc and boot from the DVD drive. Delete ALL partitions on the drive, install a fresh copy of Windows 8 and you're done. Wait for Windows 10 to be official and update to it at that point.


----------



## ThornRage (Mar 12, 2010)

OMG.

I know how to install windows. I have done it for years.

My problem is that my computer will not restart when I try to install. It just hangs there. I left it there for over an hour the other day.

Either way, I've moved on to it being a hardware problem.


----------



## ThornRage (Mar 12, 2010)

prunejuice said:


> There is no "upgrade" to Windows 10.
> You realise Windows 10 is _pre-release_, right?


Once you have at least Windows 10 10041, you are able to UPGRADE to the next Windows 10 via Windows Update.

This is one of the things I was trying to do to fix my problem, UPGRADE to the next Windows 10.

Thanks for the help. I think it is a hardware problem anyway.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Are you deleting all the partitions before or during the Windows 8 installation? From your first post it sounds like you are starting the installation from within Windows.

As for a hardware problem, also possible. Have you run a memory diagnostics? Tested the hard drive with the manufacturer's diagnostics? What version of the BIOS/UEFI do you have? Latest version of the SSD firmware? Temps and voltages OK?

Build 10130 is now out: http://arstechnica.com/information-...130-rolled-out-with-slightly-less-ugly-icons/


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Trying to update from build 10074 to 10122 a day or two ago after taking the normal "forever" Windows decided it couldn't set up to run on my machine and reverted to 10074. But today it updated to build 10130.

So, I think it would be worth your while to try build 10130.


----------



## ThornRage (Mar 12, 2010)

I so I found my problem.

It was a friend at work who suggested what it could be. Now to figure out why.

He told me to remove 2 SSD and just leave the one in.

My computer restarted fast. Since then I ahve been able to re-install Windows 8 from my CD and I am now using Windows 10 with no problems and downloading the 10130 version.

I haven't reconnected the other 2 SSD. I would hate to not be able to use them so I need to find out why having 3 SSD was giving me the problem.

Any ideas?


----------

